

Ask HN: Where and how to "learn" UI design - needleme

Hello,<p>what's the best thing I could do to deeply dive into UI design? I live in Italy. Other than Internet blog etc that talks about it, is there any "school" or course I could follow?<p>Any suggestion will be very appreciated!<p>Thanks, 
Filippo
======
rdwallis
I don't know about courses but I read The Design of Everyday Things by Donald
Norman more than 10 years ago and it profoundly changed my life.

Obviously it doesn't only deal with UI design but I really recommend it if
you're looking for a place to jump off from.

Be warned, once you read it you'll find yourself becoming extraordinarily
annoyed by certain types of doors.

[http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/dp/0465067107)

~~~
needleme
Thanks, that looks very interesting. I've studied architecture so I'm already
annoied by doors and other stuff! Will definately look at this book, maybe in
italian if I can find it

------
Sargis
A little off-topic:

Asking how to learn design seems to be common here, yet no one here has taken
the time to seize this opportunity and actually build something that aids
developers to learn how to design for the web.

~~~
jkaykin
<http://hackdesign.org>

~~~
needleme
Thanks jkaykin, I've subscribed and started today to hackdesign! actually this
was the main reason that "told me" to deep dive in UI

